# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Looking for Shadowbringers Preorder Code (NA)

## Elizir

Looking to buy a shadowbringers preorder code for NA, Paypal preferred.

----------

